
The Problem with Ideas - iisbum
http://adii.me/2011/10/the-problem-with-ideas/
======
chris_dcosta
Why do people who have no skill/training/in-depth knowledge in the subject
they have ideas about, feel that they qualify for being entrepreneurs/start-up
founders and deserve success?

I'm not saying that you have to have a totally profound knowledge of the
subject of your idea, but you should be at least interested enough to make a
huge personal effort to acquire a deep knowledge. Why? because you have no
chance in hell of succeeding if you don't know what you are talking about.

Hands-off ideas people do not derserve success in my book: the idea is not the
thing, the implementation is, and you don't get to lead if you can't take part
in/understand the implementation.

If there is one lesson that business in "The Silicon Valley Era" should teach
us - it's this lesson.

